# Seitenumgestaltung --> keine Ideen



## BSA (3. November 2005)

Hi Leute!

Also, folgendes, ich muss eine Seite neu Programmieren und neu gestalten. der Programmierugnspart ist kein Thema, aber der Layoutpart. Und da dachte ich ich wende mich mal vertrauensvoll an euch. Ich habe leider nicht so den Plan von Designtechnischen Dingen. Also die bisherige Seite ist: http://www.team-fila.de

Dieses Team bekommt im nächsten jahr einen neuen Namen sowie neue Farben (das gleiche blau, schwarz und weiß). Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich das Design machen könnte? Ich habe mal angefangen und dieses gebastel: http://www.onlyapage.de/markus/test

Das ist noch zielich weit von einem fertigen Layout ebtfernt, aber das soll erstmal wiederspiegeln wie ich mir das in etwa mit der Navigation vorgestellt habe.

Habt ihr Ideen für mich oder hat evt. jemand Lust mir was zu machen? Die Seite hatte von Januar bis Oktober ca. 120.000 Besucher.

Wenn ihr lust habt meldet euch doch einfach mal...

(Ist kein Jobangebot gehört also auch cnith ins JobForum)!

Gruß BSA


----------



## chpa (3. November 2005)

Hi,

also ich würde oben in den Header-Bereich irgendein Bild mit Inline-Skates packen. Sollte aber rot sein...


----------

